# Post all body dropped rides.



## 61 Impala on 3

Always loved a good body dropped vehicle. I will start.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING




----------



## natisfynest

dualie looks nice but why skip on paintin the whole back of the cab???


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Jan 14 2010, 06:39 AM~16287390
> *dualie looks nice but why skip on paintin the whole back of the cab???
> *



no shit, and why set it up to drag tanks before frame?

but DAMN are those some huge bags in teh back... wow


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Jan 14 2010, 08:39 AM~16287390
> *dualie looks nice but why skip on paintin the whole back of the cab???
> *


Looks like its just primer anyway.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 14 2010, 08:47 AM~16288226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this dually is so sweet!


----------



## baggedout81

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: baggedout81, ShibbyShibby, 61 Impala on 3

I see ya shib


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

This ones a little bit to extreme.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 14 2010, 08:51 AM~16288257
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: baggedout81, ShibbyShibby, 61 Impala on 3
> 
> I see ya shib
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 14 2010, 09:53 AM~16288274
> *This ones a little bit to extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chuck's cousin's??


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## artsar

i love body dropped trucks. that one blazer to the headlights (i guess) is a bit crazy, but it would be fun to drive. it would have to be a complete toy, but it would be fun to rock that down the street.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## baggedout81

I've seen quite a few of these truck's in Mini Truckin mag.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## 88monteSS

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 14 2010, 09:21 AM~16288499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it just me or are those discs fucking huge?!?! anyways, more pics of BD'd cars, too many trucks in here!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Ram on 26's. This thing had 2 semi truck bags in the rear & one in the middle up front.









Not sure if this is bodydropped but it's pretty nice.


----------



## BAGGD

Here is my contribution. My mini and like always never finished. :biggrin:


----------



## foey

the RAM was a shitty build.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Jan 14 2010, 10:26 AM~16289027
> *is it just me or are those discs fucking huge?!?! anyways, more pics of BD'd cars, too many trucks in here!
> *



YEAH ITS JUST YOU , THOSE ARE THOSE WHEEL DUST SHIELDS TO PREVENT BRAKE DUST GETTING ON THE RIMS...


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 14 2010, 06:04 PM~16292076
> *YEAH ITS JUST YOU , THOSE ARE THOSE WHEEL DUST SHIELDS TO PREVENT BRAKE DUST GETTING ON THE RIMS...
> *


TRUE :roflmao:


----------



## ricardo408

SEXY THING RITE HERE..... :worship:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 14 2010, 07:53 PM~16294260
> *SEXY THING RITE HERE.....  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats bad ass.


----------



## Mark

shibby, i believe a few of the ones you are posting are not BD.


----------



## nueve5

my s10 frame on 22s


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Jan 14 2010, 01:37 PM~16290631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution. My mini and like always never finished. :biggrin:
> *


i got a bodydropped mazda yo yo yo :wave:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 14 2010, 07:53 PM~16294260
> *SEXY THING RITE HERE.....  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy fuck this truck is sexy!

anybody figure out how his front wheels aren't butterflying? They look really straight all layed out.


----------



## ShibbyShibby




----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 15 2010, 08:28 AM~16299263
> *shibby, i believe a few of the ones you are posting are not BD.
> *



yeah it's hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## nueve5

I think there is a bodydropped truck somewhere in the pic :roflmao:


----------



## 1lowagon

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 15 2010, 10:47 AM~16299393
> *holy fuck this truck is sexy!
> 
> anybody figure out how his front wheels aren't butterflying? They look really straight all layed out.
> *



raised upper arms, its common on chevy builds. 

this is my expo, its a little different now but this is the only pic i had of it in my photobucket


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Jan 15 2010, 10:00 AM~16299989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a bodydropped truck somewhere in the pic :roflmao:
> *


I've been trying to find it. Havent seen it yet. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 15 2010, 11:14 AM~16300606
> *raised upper arms, its common on chevy builds.
> 
> this is my expo, its a little different now but this is the only pic i had of it in my photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Thats a big ass sliding rag top.


----------



## ricardo408

you can watch the whole prosses of the SEXY silveredo at myspace... type in campos prundale and you can see how they building it.. there still not done...


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 15 2010, 09:47 AM~16299393
> *holy fuck this truck is sexy!
> 
> anybody figure out how his front wheels aren't butterflying? They look really straight all layed out.
> *


just depends on the style of suspension. on my pathfinder i did some minor mods to the mounts, and now i only get 1 deg of camber change from drop to full lift.(its on mac struts)

and ya dude, over half the rides you posted aint bodied. if the rockers aint flat on the ground, it aint bodied. and ground fx dont count.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 15 2010, 12:14 PM~16300606
> *raised upper arms, its common on chevy builds.
> 
> this is my expo, its a little different now but this is the only pic i had of it in my photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hate that on base model tacomas, the UCA's are on the frame instead of how they are on the 4x4 which is on the upper shock tower. :angry: 

sry, just mad that my static drop idea is fubar'd.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 15 2010, 02:18 PM~16302146
> *I hate that on base model tacomas, the UCA's are on the frame instead of how they are on the 4x4 which is on the upper shock tower.  :angry:
> 
> sry, just mad that my static drop idea is fubar'd.
> *


You're mad about some static drop idea but he said ground efects dont count. I was gonna add ground effects to my car.


----------



## artsar

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 14 2010, 07:53 PM~16294260
> *SEXY THING RITE HERE.....  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This thing is sick


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Jan 15 2010, 10:00 AM~16299989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a bodydropped truck somewhere in the pic :roflmao:
> *



WOW .. NICE HAMS...LOL


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1

not mine but nice!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

<~ IM SELLING MY BODY DROPPED TRUCK ,ANY TAKERS HOLLER.. 4,500 CASH


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 15 2010, 07:33 PM~16304205
> *You're mad about some static drop idea but he said ground efects dont count. I was gonna add ground effects to my car.
> *


LMAO when did they ever


WTF  on a regal, A *REGAL*, on a toy car from Target yeah.


----------



## bckbmpr84

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Jan 15 2010, 02:14 PM~16300606
> *raised upper arms, its common on chevy builds.
> 
> this is my expo, its a little different now but this is the only pic i had of it in my photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK JOHN!!


----------



## 1lowagon

thanks ruben, yeah i need ot hit you up some time soon. 

oh i know this is the air section so i feel the need to add the expo is runnin a two pump hydro settup not air. my daily has air and it drives me nuts, just not my thing for some reson


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 16 2010, 01:45 PM~16310215
> *LMAO when did they ever
> WTF   on a regal, A REGAL, on a toy car from Target yeah.
> *


 :roflmao: No I would never add ground effects to my Regal. Come on now.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jan 15 2010, 08:30 PM~16305302
> *not mine but nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That things bad as hell. Got anymore pics?


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 14 2010, 12:03 PM~16288366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wtf?!?!? those are nissan 350Z rims on that cavalier....


----------



## impala_631

heres some of my builds


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 16 2010, 11:20 PM~16314146
> *heres some of my builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## trixed




----------



## 1lowagon

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 17 2010, 12:54 AM~16313944
> *wtf?!?!?  those are nissan 350Z rims on that cavalier....
> *



yeah they are, the owwner cut the floor out and built a frame for it powered by a lt1 motor. thats the only show ive ever seen it at though, wonder if it ever got done


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

More pics....


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 18 2010, 12:02 PM~16325575
> *More pics....
> *


OK  








My mini at the local sonic this sunday.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 16 2010, 10:18 PM~16313637
> *That things bad as hell. Got anymore pics?
> *


nope.thats the only pic i have of it and i stole the pic from dubs and above.


----------



## sprockets

my 91 ..s10


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by sprockets_@Feb 5 2010, 06:16 AM~16519505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 91 ..s10
> *


----------



## ricardo408

> *More pics....*


here you go... one of my favorites


----------



## natisfynest

layed out on 30's


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ricardo408+Apr 11 2010, 11:15 PM~17164421-->
> 
> 
> 
> here you go... one of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-natisfynest_@Apr 12 2010, 11:18 AM~17167638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layed out on 30's
> *


Love those big ass trucks tuckin big wheels.


----------



## artsar

more of that escalade??? DO WANT!!!


----------



## artsar

more of that escalade??? DO WANT!!!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:biggrin:


----------



## BloCc

Mine


----------



## natisfynest

escalade isnt finished yet (shouts out to MIC) but to keep the masses happy here are some others (again shouts out to MIC)


----------



## natisfynest




----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by natisfynest+Apr 13 2010, 09:55 AM~17177383-->
> 
> 
> 
> escalade isnt finished yet (shouts out to MIC) but to keep the masses happy here are some others (again shouts out to MIC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much shipped???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-natisfynest_@Apr 13 2010, 09:58 AM~17177404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On the floor :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 17 2010, 12:18 AM~16313637
> *That things bad as hell. Got anymore pics?
> *



I just got a Black 79 like this.. :biggrin:


----------



## 4130 Fabrication

ONE SIK Body dropped frame in process...Built By Sik...


----------



## john96ss

my brothers 86 toyota 3" traditional body drop


----------



## wowitout

my dime with a stock floor bodydrop on 22s with a v6 with ac


----------



## kandychromegsxr

heres my bodydropped yota project


----------



## kandychromegsxr

my old body dropped yota


----------



## joser6988




----------



## nueve5




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 12 2010, 05:09 AM~18022888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not feeling the hood modification at all!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 10:48 AM~18024704
> *Not feeling the hood modification at all!
> *



do you know anything about a body drop?? and maybe y the hood is cut?


----------



## devillan




----------



## atxdually

here's mine 97 nissan....


----------



## atxdually

93 bodydropped chevy dually


----------



## atxdually

here's both


----------



## atxdually

let me know what ya think.......exotic minis atx chapter...


----------



## SuicidedRegal




----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 18 2010, 06:51 PM~18077777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive been wanting to do this forever. :wow: love it!now finish it so everyone can talk shit about it not being a "true"lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 19 2010, 10:10 AM~18081985
> *ive been wanting to do this forever. :wow: love it!now finish it so everyone can talk shit about it not being a "true"lowrider :biggrin:
> *


It's not mine. It was at the Dropt Out show a couple years back. Havent seen it since. It was on 22's.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 19 2010, 07:20 PM~18087655
> *It's not mine. It was at the Dropt Out show a couple years back. Havent seen it since. It was on 22's.
> *


is that how you plan on doing your floor?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 19 2010, 08:57 PM~18088124
> *is that how you plan on doing your floor?
> *


I'm just making mine lay frame. I've always wanted to do that too though.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 15 2010, 05:15 PM~18056712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS CLEAN I LIKE IT.. I PERSONALLY WOULD HAVE RECESSED THE HEAD LIGHTS AND WOULD HAVE DONE A FULL PHANTOM BILLET GRILLE BUT IT LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 26 2010, 04:34 AM~18141393
> *THATS CLEAN I LIKE IT.. I PERSONALLY WOULD HAVE RECESSED THE HEAD LIGHTS AND WOULD HAVE DONE A FULL PHANTOM BILLET GRILLE BUT IT LOOKS GOOD...
> *


thankx,i did so much to the body with the skirted fenders all around,shaving,changing body lines,4 by panels,etc that i didnt want it too over the top.plus theres no room to move headlights back with the bodydrop.all the clearances are very tight under the hood.im thinking i might chop the top 2.5 inches next but i like everything real suttle where you have to look at it a couple times to figure out what all i did.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

:cheesy:


----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## devillan

:0


----------



## garageartguy




----------



## hnicustoms

ttt


----------



## Big_SmileS

:0


















:worship:


----------



## handbuilt04

HERE IS THE OTHER AVALANCHE ON 30S WE ARE DOING OVER HERE AT MIC


----------



## handbuilt04

> HERE IS THE OTHER AVALANCHE ON 30S WE ARE DOING OVER HERE AT MIC


----------



## BAGGD

> HERE IS THE OTHER AVALANCHE ON 30S WE ARE DOING OVER HERE AT MIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## krysler300




----------



## 93candylac

ive got a wrecked 94 fleetwood just setting in my yard. wouldnt mind doing a body drop on it. does anyone have apic of one done? :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 14 2010, 06:33 AM~16287174
> *Always loved a good body dropped vehicle. I will start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look what i see :cheesy:


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 4 2010, 09:00 AM~19235479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 850-King

ttt


----------



## Miami305Rida

Ttt


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## livnlow713




----------



## livnlow713




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 26 2010, 08:22 AM~18141964
> *thankx,i did so much to the body with the skirted fenders all around,shaving,changing body lines,4 by panels,etc that i didnt want it too over the top.plus theres no room to move headlights back with the bodydrop.all the clearances are very tight under the hood.im thinking i might chop the top 2.5 inches next but i like everything real suttle where you have to look at it a couple times to figure out what all i did.
> *



OH RIGHT ON.. ITS CLEAN MANN


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 06:06 AM~18051738
> *do you know anything about a body drop?? and maybe y the hood is cut?
> *


I know about BD And I'm guessing they aren't finished or are finished and didn't want to put in more time to lower the engine or cover the hole after the BD


----------



## 16474

This got sold a few times already but was a sick build.. Had a full hardtop convertible that could tuck under the tilt bed.. The whole bed was shaved too and had a hump in it so the top fit right...was badass back in the day


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THAT HOMBRE LOOKS FAMILIAR


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 17 2011, 09:12 PM~19623232
> *This got sold a few times already but was a sick build.. Had a full hardtop convertible that could tuck under the tilt bed.. The whole bed was shaved too and had a hump in it so the top fit right...was badass back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That thing was down my way for a bit........ It had a hump in the bed, kid that drove it said it was "like a shark fin" :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## natisfynest

I need a bodied suv in my life asap


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 18 2011, 04:14 PM~19632000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: sweet


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jan 18 2011, 07:17 AM~19628174
> *That thing was down my way for a bit........  It had a hump in the bed,  kid that drove it said it was "like a shark fin"    :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



We built that in Albany Ny and it was far from a sharkfin.. Was a badass ride back then. We did it in 1998


----------



## 16474

Goinlow- it was sold to a kid in PA


----------



## 16474

that C-10 is badass


----------



## natisfynest




----------



## AndrewH

too bad mini truckers have horrible taste. they do some tight work,but man, their trucks are always so ugly


----------



## 1lowTC

Does anyone have any info on that yellow C-10, because if im not mistaken I think it is currently in Fairbanks, Alaska.


----------



## 16474

SICK VIDEO HERE



http://vimeo.com/15133957


----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 27 2011, 07:32 PM~19716429
> *SICK VIDEO HERE
> http://vimeo.com/15133957
> *


thats a bad ass truck


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 28 2011, 05:16 PM~19724812
> *thats a bad ass truck
> *



SO CLEAN.....I'M HOPING TO BECOME AN AUTHORIZED DEALER AND INSTALLER FOR THERE GEAR


----------



## GrimReaper

87 astro wit a 8in bodydropped


----------



## hocknberry

mines not full show ready but a fun daily dragger.....'91 b2200...although DAILY has been a past tence word for it lately! :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jan 28 2011, 05:00 PM~19724400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pebblepushers falcon alot of work done on that thing it has to be subframed in the front but i dont know for sure noone would ever answer my questions about it

:uh:


----------



## Slowrider16




----------



## artsar

Minimal Clearance Represent...

And Shea I never knew you were on this site.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 28 2011, 09:46 PM~19726836
> *87 astro wit a 8in bodydropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYMORE OF THIS ? IS IT URS ?


----------



## Slowrider16

> _Originally posted by artsar_@Feb 4 2011, 11:58 PM~19791683
> *Minimal Clearance Represent...
> 
> And Shea I never knew you were on this site.
> *


As you can tell by my 4 posts I'm not on here a lot, and post ever less. lol


----------



## BAGGD

TTT
My mini... :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 21 2011, 05:20 PM~20144071
> *niceeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thanks, I like your extended cab mazda.


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Mar 22 2011, 05:15 AM~20149559
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks, I like your extended cab mazda.
> *



THANXXXX...IM WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW..RE-DOIN THE B/D


----------

